# Are these Java Fern and Anubias set up correctly? (Pics)



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like some quick feedback. I'm new to aquarium plants, and I read a lot of the threads on this forum to try and set these up correctly. I still can't figure out how to post pics, but I included the link to the pictures. Are these set up correctly. I have the Java Fern tied down to a piece of driftwood with thread, and the Anubias tied down to a piece of slate. You can see the thread in the picture if you look closely. Thanks.



















http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/javafern.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/anubias.jpg/


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Java fern should attach very well to the driftwood in the pic you have.

The Anubias will eventually grow longer roots that may have to be additionally tied to the slate. It is preferable to use something more porous than slate to allow the roots to grab on but it may work.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The Anubias roots will try and find the substrate, and actually do much better if planted, in my experience, especially the taller varieties.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bill and Deeda,

Everything I read on Anubias said not to plant in the substrate, and to attach to a rock and the roots will take hold. It's only been 4 days, and the roots are just dangling. Am I incorrect about not planting in substrate?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't want the rhizome (fleshy part) beneath the substrate. The roots will eventually reach the substrate if the plant is close enough to it and it will then grow just fine.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is what I keep reading in regards to planting Anubias.

"Anubias should not be planted in the substrate; use a piece of string to attach it to a rock, a piece of driftwood or similar. Gradually, the Anubias plant will anchor itself to the surface and you can remove the string."

But on forums people keep telling me to place it closer if not into the sand of my substrate. Confused, guidance please.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is OK for the roots to be in the substrate but not the base of the plant. The base of the plant is called a rhizome & if that part is buried in the substrate it can rot.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## TonyRG (May 28, 2012)

Don't bury the rhizome on either. I tie my anubias with matching cotton thread to a piece of drift wood (like you have your java ferns) or a small scrap of stone. Both will put roots out around what they are tied to and into the substrate. By the time the cotton thread is gone they will be rooted in. You can also wedge them in between rocks.

Welcome to the planted tank group. Do you have plans on dosing to feed them yet?


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tony thanks for the help. I have had plants in my 45 gallon, then upgraded to the 70 gallon, the plants I transferred seem to be growing fine. I unfortunately don't know what kind they are. Then I went with these Java Fern and Anubias. Everything I read said they don't need dosing. Should I be? I have my other plants in terra cotta pots, with seachem fertilizer. But I don't dose.


----------



## TonyRG (May 28, 2012)

Your plants in the pots are getting their fertilizer from the seachem in them and it will leach out into the watter. Keep an eye on your Java Ferns and Anubias at some point you will need to dose or replenish the fertilizer in the clay pots.


----------

